# The Official Dragonball AF Fan Made Manga Thread



## DeLarge (Aug 21, 2008)

Before you come in here bitching about how AF isn't real...save your breath , we know. That doesn't mean we can't enjoy a well drawn-made fan-manga only for entertainment purposes while still staying true to  DBZ  and accepting that Z was the end of the Trilogy...Besides GT had nothing to do with Toriyama either and a lot of people watched it...Dragonball AF is just as true as GT or any other fanfic out there...If we have a section dedicated to fanfiction than don't tell me we can't enjoy a fan-made manga...

Now about the manga itself:




AGAIN we don't need whiny idiots in here telling us AF isn't real , we're just reading it for entertainment purposes...


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Aug 21, 2008)

I saw Dragonball and I came running...

hmmm AF...I never even heard of this...and it's fake??? 

No matter. I'll look into it...


----------



## Mider T (Aug 21, 2008)

Official yet fanmade....oxymoron to say the least.  Still, I'm stoked!


----------



## Tayimus (Aug 21, 2008)

Yeah, it's fake...  Still, I wanna see Super Saiyajin 5.  Looked like Goku changed into SS5 for a second against Paikan (or whatever his name is).  Which is ridiculous since Goku was able to beat him at SS1. 

Oh shit, my geekish came out.


----------



## ?ber-man (Aug 21, 2008)

If someone can find a translation I'm willing to edit it in


----------



## Mider T (Aug 22, 2008)

Just use google translation for the gist


----------



## Hodor (Aug 22, 2008)

Heh, I might enjoy this.. having grown up with dbz, I dont like it as much as I once did of course, but it's still got a place in my mind.


----------



## Yoburi (Aug 22, 2008)

Vegeta became more fat than Chouji (Naruto) all he ever do the whole day is to drink bears now that is a very lame thing for the saijin prince almost a insult to his fans...


----------



## Vault (Aug 22, 2008)

i remember when i was 12 and news coming in that there was gonna be a DBAF i was so happy then


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 22, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Official yet fanmade....oxymoron to say the least.  Still, I'm stoked!



The thread is official not the manga...i said the manga is fan-made in the title...


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2008)

So whatever happened to this...now that somebody necro'd it


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 14, 2008)

lol

I heard some rumors that Goku was super saiyan 13 in AF.


----------



## Legend (Dec 25, 2008)

All i know is that Gohan goes SSj 4 which is awesome


----------



## Graham Aker (Dec 25, 2008)

Kancent said:


> lol
> 
> I heard some rumors that Goku was super saiyan 13 in AF.


Only 13? I heard Vegeta can go over 9000.


----------



## shingouki2385 (Jan 8, 2009)

*OK here it is*

I was just doing some research on Dragon Ball AF. I went to the original Japanese thread and found the raws. But even better I found a translated version done by some dude. Jiraiya and Yamato v.s. Sasori and Zabuza
That's the link to his site. Anyway, I see AF like I see GT. I'm not quite the BDZ fan I was when I was a kid but GT was seen as official because the people that created it just had more money for distribution and advertisement. I've actually read the AF comics and they're not bad at all. I hope you guys at least keep an open mind. It's a good read and this guy had translated almost 100 pages. So far there are 120 pages in the RAW. He'll have a link of the site where you can find the RAWs if you guys want to see them. Well that's it I guess.


----------



## Chipmonk328 (Feb 14, 2011)

That's the manga scantalation..and I'm involved with a fan animation of it..


----------



## Ender (Feb 14, 2011)

fuck yess  +reps


----------

